# My 125 gallon community tank, how's this for inhabitants?



## Fast351 (Nov 14, 2007)

My 125 is just about cycled (ammonia at 0, nitrites rapidly dropping).

We've been looking at different fish, and here is what we've come up with:

Current residents:

10 Rosy Barbs

Here's the rest of the list I'm looking to add:

4 Silver Dollars
5-6 Blue or Pearl Gouramis
8-10 Neon Rainbowfish
8-10 Spotted Corys
1 Red Rainbow Shark 
1 Pleco of some sort

Obviously they'll be added in small groups, not all at once, but what do you guys think of the list? Just right? Too crowded? Compatible?

Also, I'd like to find a pleco that will stay under 10" and will continue to eat algae later in it's life (I've heard/read alot of Plecos lose their appetite and shirk their janitorial duties later in life).

Ideas? Suggestions?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

im iffy on the silver dollars just because i dont have any experience with them and they are kinda funny lookin  but if you are not concerned about any aggression forming with the blue gouramis I say go for it and make sure i get a ton of pictures 

ive always heard male gouramis are a problem when put together, but my 2 male 3 spots have always done really well together. <shrug> 

I think it sounds like an incredible idea!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

All of those fish sound perfect i don't know it any are aggressive but i guess youll find out soon :lol: :lol: Be sure to post some pictures so we can see if it's a good combination. I'm sure youll do fine. Just be sure to research the kind of fish you h ave so you don't have any problems. Glad to help.


----------

